
The Story Behind Why Soccer Players Sit in Race Car Seats - dpflan
https://jalopnik.com/the-story-behind-why-soccer-players-sit-in-race-car-sea-1827576157
======
1996
Very interesting! Now for my next desk chair, I want that mostly for the
heating. But I wouls also love a neck massage option!

